# What is everyone seeing



## M R DUCKS

Today, in Franklin Co.,was the first, what I'm calling migrating birds (Canada Geese) that I've seen. I saw multiple flocks flying high totalling approx. 500 birds.


----------



## fishingful

Saw quite a few high flocks of geese today


----------



## creature catcher

Lots of geese last two days.


----------



## ringmuskie9

Seen a lot of geese flying high and south this weekend. Few more ducks are starting to show up too.


----------



## garhtr

Geese, few mallards and tons of hooded mergansers in S/W.
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## bradley4

Seen 500-1000 birds flying south yesterday. Only got one group to come in. We got 4 birds for 2 guys and a pair of ducks came in and got both of them.


----------



## big ducks

Most areas that heat up in the late season are starting to pick up numbers of ducks and geese. Starting to see more blacks mixed in with big groups of mallards. Alot of geese in Central Ohio. Good luck guys..


----------



## supercanoe

I'm seeing a lot more birds in central Ohio now. I saw enough this afternoon to convince me to hit it in the morning.


----------



## Weekender#1

I have been seeing around 1,000 geese per night probably more way more, but when they are flight after flight you loose track. Mallards several hundred per hunt, we have not been shooting at the ducks at all, not that they would be easy but anywhere from a group of two to 80-100 per flock. 5-8 of those groups per night. I have a quarry less than a mile from me it is in the city limits, holding thousands right now. They come off in smaller groups of 3-40 and are like jets lined up coming to land at a big airport. See a group backing up each group, it has been awesome. I did not go this morning due to rain and mud. But my son is out there now. With no lakes other than a quarry around me I am in a water fowlers heaven. We have written permission from about 10-15 farmers as the geese change fields as soon as we turn loose, it has worked out great so far. And we are not even at late season yet. I deserve nothing for Christmas as I have been getting gifts every time out.


----------



## pintail13

Two nights ago my son and I saw a few thousand ducks and geese pouring into a cornfield.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers

Seen lots of geese today flying all over. A few big flocks of mallards also. Had seen hundreds of ducks last weekend when it was cold but after the warm up this week they seem to have dispersed.


----------



## big ducks

Still seeing a bunch of birds. But after hunting or being around waterfowl hunting basically my whole life things still surprise me. After scouting an area for a week or so and it's a fairly heavily pressured area it was holding a ton of ducks and geese. Some moron went in and shot the roost! Guys you can hunt any field around birds have to feed but you should never shoot the roost. Well good luck to everyone guys (not guys who shoot the roost). Ha e and good year.


----------

